# Europas Schande: Το όνειδος της Ευρώπης



## drsiebenmal (May 26, 2012)

Ένα ποίημα του Γκύντερ Γκρας

Η είδηση

Το ποίημα (από τη σημερινή Süddeutsche Zeitung)

*Europas Schande*
_Ein Gedicht von Günter Grass_

Dem Chaos nah, weil dem Markt nicht gerecht,
bist fern Du dem Land, das die Wiege Dir lieh.

Was mit der Seele gesucht, gefunden Dir galt,
wird abgetan nun, unter Schrottwert taxiert.

Als Schuldner nackt an den Pranger gestellt, leidet ein Land,
dem Dank zu schulden Dir Redensart war.

Zur Armut verurteiltes Land, dessen Reichtum
gepflegt Museen schmückt: von Dir gehütete Beute.

Die mit der Waffen Gewalt das inselgesegnete Land
heimgesucht, trugen zur Uniform Hölderlin im Tornister.

Kaum noch geduldetes Land, dessen Obristen von Dir
einst als Bündnispartner geduldet wurden.

Rechtloses Land, dem der Rechthaber Macht
den Gürtel enger und enger schnallt.

Dir trotzend trägt Antigone Schwarz und landesweit
kleidet Trauer das Volk, dessen Gast Du gewesen.

Außer Landes jedoch hat dem Krösus verwandtes Gefolge
alles, was gülden glänzt gehortet in Deinen Tresoren.

Sauf endlich, sauf! schreien der Kommissare Claqueure,
doch zornig gibt Sokrates Dir den Becher randvoll zurück.

Verfluchen im Chor, was eigen Dir ist, werden die Götter,
deren Olymp zu enteignen Dein Wille verlangt.

Geistlos verkümmern wirst Du ohne das Land,
dessen Geist Dich, Europa, erdachte.​


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 26, 2012)

Και μια *απόπειρα* για μια *πρώτη* μεταφραστική *προσέγγιση*:

*Το όνειδος της Ευρώπης*

Στο χάος κοντά γιατί δεν αποκρίνεται στις αγορές
η χώρα που στέκεσαι μακριά της, που σου δάνεισε το λίκνο.

Τα που ζητούσε η ψυχή, που έτοιμα τα βρήκες,
τώρα αποδιώχνονται, πηγαίνουν στα σκουπίδια.

Σαν μπαταξού γυμνή πομπεύεται και υποφέρει η χώρα
που καθημερινά τα λόγια σου της όφειλαν ευχαριστώ.

Χώρα κατάδικη στη φτώχια, με πλούτο της
που φροντισμένος τα μουσεία κοσμεί: λάφυρα που εσύ φρουρείς.

Εκείνοι που με τη βία των όπλων τη χώρα με νησιά ευλογημένη
πάτησαν, είχαν τον Χέλντερλιν μες στης στολής τους τον γυλιό.

Χώρα που δεν ανέχεσαι πια καν, που τους συνταγματάρχες της
κάποτε ανέχτηκες για εταίρους σου.

Χώρα χωρίς δικαιώματα, που η δύναμη των εξουσιαστών της
τη ζώνη όλο και στενότερα τη σφίγγει.

Γι' αντίστασή σ' εσένα φόρεσε η Αντιγόνη μαύρα κι απ’ άκρο σε άκρο
πένθος φοράει ο λαός, που ήσουνα ο Ξένος του.

Του Κροίσου σόγια όμοια έξω από τη χώρα όμως
εστοίβαξαν και φύλαξαν στις κάσες σου ό,τι χρυσό λάμπει.

Πιες το, λοιπόν, πιες! φωνάζουν εγκάθετοι κομισάριοι,
μα οργισμένος σου γυρνά ξέχειλη την κύλικα ο Σωκράτης.

Από θεών χορό, καταραμένο θα γίνει ό,τι κατέχεις,
τον Όλυμπό τους που θέλεις να αφαιρέσεις.

Ανούσια, θα μαραθείς χωρίς τον τόπο
που η ουσία του σε έπλασε, Ευρώπη.


----------



## nickel (May 26, 2012)

Εμείς οι αγερμάνιστοι σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ. Καλημέρα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 26, 2012)

Θα ήθελα να επισημάνω ότι η μετάφραση δεν με ικανοποιεί. Είναι καλή για μια πρώτη ανάγνωση, αλλά μέχρι εκεί. Το ρέτζιστερ δεν είναι σωστό, σε πολλά σημεία, ο στίχος είναι πυκνός, γεμάτος πρωτεύουσες και δευτερεύουσες έννοιες, ο εγκεφαλικός λόγος στο πρωτότυπο δεν υπηρετείται δίκαια σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις. Οι δισημίες και, μερικές φορές, τρισημίες των γερμανικών λέξεων χάνονται, οι λεξιπλασίες δεν είναι δυνατόν να αποδοθούν πιστά, οι εικόνες (π.χ. της διαπόμπευσης) που είναι οικείες στο ευρωπαϊκό υποσυνείδητο δεν είναι ίδιες στο δικό μας.


Ευχαριστώ τη Μαρία για τη διόρθωση! :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 26, 2012)

Άλλες δύο μεταφράσεις στο διαδίκτυο:

Της Πατρίτσιας Αδαμοπούλου, στην Καθημερινή
Στο tvxs


----------



## daeman (May 26, 2012)

...
Έφτασε πριν από μισή ώρα στο ηλεταχυδρομείο μου από το e-poema:

GUNTER GRASS

*Η ντροπή της Ευρώπης*

Είσαι πολύ κοντά στο χάος, γιατί δεν συμμορφώθηκες πλήρως στην αγορά
κι απομακρύνεσαι απ' τη χώρα, που ήτανε κάποτε λίκνο για σένα.

Ό,τι με την ψυχή ζητούσες και νόμιζες πως είχες βρει
τώρα σαν κάτι περιττό αποβάλλεις και το πετάς μες στα σκουπίδια.

Ολόγυμνη σαν οφειλέτης διαπομπεύεται, υποφέρει η χώρα εκείνη
που έλεγες πως της χρωστάς ευγνωμοσύνη.

Στη φτώχεια καταδικασμένος τόπος, τόπος που ο πλούτος του
τώρα στολίζει τα μουσεία: λάφυρα που έχεις τη φροντίδα Εσύ.

Κείνοι που χίμηξαν με την ορμή των όπλων στη χώρα την ευλογημένη με νησιά
στολή φορούσαν και κρατούσαν τον Χέλντερλιν μες στο γυλιό τους.

Καμιά ανοχή πλέον δεν δείχνεις στη χώρα που οι συνταγματάρχες
υπήρξαν σύμμαχοι ανεκτικοί.

Χώρα που ζει δίχως το δίκιο, μα με εξουσία που επιμένει πως έχοντας αυτή το δίκιο
ολοένα σφίγγει κι άλλο το ζωνάρι.

Σε πείσμα σου η Αντιγόνη μαυροφορεί - σ' όλη τη χώρα
πενθοφορεί και ο λαός της που κάποτε σ' είχε φιλοξενήσει.

Μα οι ακόλουθοι του Κροίσου έχουν στοιβάξει έξω απ' τη χώρα,
στα θησαυροφυλάκιά σου, ό,τι σαν μάλαμα αστράφτει.

Πιες, επιτέλους, πιες, κραυγάζουν επίτροποι σαν μαζορέττες
μα ο Σωκράτης σού επιστρέφει γεμάτο πίσω το ποτήρι.

Σύσσωμοι, ό,τι σου ανήκει, βαριά θα ρίξουν την κατάρα
θεοί, αφού η θέλησή σου ζητά ξεπούλημα του Ολύμπου.

Χωρίς του πνεύματος τροφή, τότε κι εσύ θα καταρρεύσεις
δίχως τη χώρα που ο νους της, Ευρώπη, εσένα έχει πλάσει.

_Ποίημα σε μετάφραση του ποιητή Γιάννη Ευθυμιάδη και της μεταφράστριας Σοφίας Γεωργαλλίδη, μόλις μερικές ώρες μετά τη δημοσίευσή του στη γερμανική εφημερίδα Sueddeutsche Zeitung (φύλλο της Παρασκευής 25 Μαΐου 2012)_


----------



## nickel (May 26, 2012)

Μια μικρή γλωσσική παρατήρηση, πάνω σε κάτι που σκόνταψα αμέσως:

«Ολόγυμνη σαν οφειλέτης διαπομπεύεται». Η γυναίκα είναι _οφειλέτις_ στα αρχαία, _οφειλέτρια_ στα νέα ελληνικά.


----------



## daeman (May 26, 2012)

Βέβαια, αλλά για να πω την αλήθεια διαβάζοντάς το δεν σκάλωσα (τώρα το διαβάζω κι εγώ προσεκτικά), γιατί σκέφτηκα τον οφειλέτη γενικά (αρσενικό και για μένα το γενικό γένος, συνήθως), δηλαδή το διάβασα: «ολόγυμνη, διαπομπεύεται σαν τον οφειλέτη».


----------



## azimuthios (May 26, 2012)

Ακριβώς, δαεμάνε! Αυτό εννοεί. Δεν υπάρχουν πετρούλες ούτε χαλικάκια για να σκοντάφτουμε... :)


----------



## nickel (May 26, 2012)

Για το ορθογραφικό είπα, υποκειμενική άποψη. Δεν υπάρχει ωστόσο κοτρόνα ολόκληρη, συντακτική / μεταφραστική, στο πρώτο κιόλας δίστιχο;


----------



## daeman (May 26, 2012)

Ασφαλώς. Σε όλο το ποίημα, που απευθύνεται στην Ευρώπη, Du και Dir και Dich (και Dein και Deinen, το β' πρόσωπο, με κεφαλαίο μάλιστα παρότι γραμματικά δεν χρειάζεται) σ' αυτήν αναφέρεται, ενώ η Ελλάδα που δεν κατονομάζεται στο τρίτο. 
Άρα ο Δόκτορας το 'χει πιάσει σωστά, νομίζω:

Dem Chaos nah, weil dem Markt nicht gerecht,
bist fern Du dem Land, das die Wiege Dir lieh.

Στο χάος κοντά γιατί δεν αποκρίνεται στις αγορές
η χώρα που στέκεσαι μακριά της, που σου δάνεισε το λίκνο. 

Είνσαι πολύ κοντά στο χάος, γιατί δεν συμμορφώθηκες πλήρως στην αγορά
κι Εσύ απομακρύνεσαι απ' τη χώρα, που ήτανε κάποτε το λίκνο σου για σένα.


----------



## nickel (May 26, 2012)

Και με την ελάχιστη πάντα αυστηρότητα, δεν θα έπρεπε να θέλουμε «σύμμαχοι ανεκτοί» αντί για «σύμμαχοι ανεκτικοί»;


----------



## azimuthios (May 26, 2012)

Me thinks yes! Να ένα αγκωνάρι, λοιπόν... :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 26, 2012)

Έγραψα πιο πάνω ότι το ποίημα είναι γεμάτο δισημίες και πλούσια νοήματα σε πολλά επίπεδα.

Ο Νίκελ έγραψε εδώ ότι ο πρώτος κιόλας στίχος του θυμίζει το «διότι δεν συνεμορφώθη (προς τας υποδείξεις)» από τα Τραγούδια του αγώνα του Μίκη Θεοδωράκη. Θα μπορούσε να υπάρχει συσχέτιση;

Καθόλου απίθανο! Τα τραγούδια του αγώνα (Lieder des Kampfes) ακούγονται ακόμη και σήμερα στη Γερμανία, όπου είναι επίσης γνωστή η ερμηνεία από τη Μαρία Φαραντούρη. Πολύ περισσότερο, όμως...






Διαβάστε και τα σχόλια στο γιουτιούμπ. Η συναυλία ήταν στο Ανατολικό Βερολίνο, αλλά η μαγνητοσκόπηση προέρχεται από το Δυτικό...


----------



## nickel (May 26, 2012)

«Καρφωμένη γυμνή στον πάσσαλο, γιατί είναι πνιγμένη στα χρέη, μια χώρα υποφέρει». Έτσι στα Νέα, έτσι ακούστηκε και στις ειδήσεις. Ε, όχι και «καρφωμένη»!

*Pranger* (στην αγγλική Wikipedia)
The pranger is a German physical punishment device related to the stocks and the pillory. The Middle Low German word means something that pinches badly.

The pranger chained the victim's neck to a pair of leg restraints fastened around the ankles. Often the chain was short so that the offender was placed in an uncomfortable half-kneeling position.

In another type of pranger (pillory), the condemned person was tied to a column that stood in the town center for public view. The pranger was only used for public humiliation as punishment, not for painful interrogation or coercion.

In German the word was also used for the scold's bridle.

Ειδικότερα και δυτικότερα: *pillory*.
Νοτιότερα: *κύφων*.
Στα αγγλικά: "pilloried naked as a debtor".

«Σαν μπαταξού γυμνή (δια)πομπεύεται»... :up:


----------



## MelidonisM (May 26, 2012)

"Εὐρώπης Αἰσχύνη"

Ἐπὶ τὸ χάος ἐγγύς...ταῖς ἀγοραῖς γὰρ οὐ δεδικαίωται...
...μακράν εἶ Σὺ τῆς γῆς, ἥ τὸ Σὸν λίκνον δανείσασα. 

Ὅ ψυχὴ Σὴ ἐζήτησεν, ἀγαθόν Σοι ἐξεύρητο,
ἀποβληθήσεται νῦν, ὑπὸ σκύβαλον ἀξιούμενον.

Ὡς ὀφειλέτις γυμνὴ ἐπ' ἀγχόνης σύρετ' ἡ τλήμων Ἑλλάς,
πρὸς ἣν χάριν ὤφελον ῥήματα Σά.

Ἐπὶ πτωχείᾳ κατακριθεῖσα γῆ, ἧς ὁ πλοῦτος
πεφροντισμένος μουσεῖα κοσμεῖ, ὑπὸ Σοῦ φρουρουμένη δὲ λεία.

Οἵτινες τῇ τῶν ὅπλων ἰσχύϊ τὴν νησόμοιρον γῆν
ἐμίαναν, ἔφερον δὲ ἐν τῷ σάκῳ τῆς σκευῆς ποιητήν.

Οὔτ' ἀντέχεις ἔτι ἐκείνης, ἧς τυράννους
ποθ' ὧσπερ συμμάχους ἠνέχθης.

Ἄνομος τόπος, οὗ τήν ζώνην στενώτερον σφίγγει
δεσποτικῆς γνώμης τὸ κράτος.

Κατὰ σοῦ Ἀντιγόνη μελανειμονεῖ καὶ πένθος
φορεῖ σύμπας λαός, οὗτινος ξεῖνός ποτ' ἦσθα.

Συνόρων δὲ ἔξω, τοῦ Κροίσου πιστοί,
ἅπαν ὅ λάμπει χρυσοῦν ἐστοίβασαν ἐν ταῖς Σαῖς εὐρωθήκαις.

Πίε, γοῦν, πίε! ἐπίτροποι κράζουσι χεῖρας κροτοῦντες,
ἀλλ' ὀργίλος Σωκράτης Σοι δίδωσιν ἔκχειλον σκύφον ὀπίσω.

Κατεύξονται ἐν χορῷ, πᾶν ἴδιον Σόν, Θεοί,
ὧν Ὄλυμπον κατασχεῖν ἀπαιτεῖς.

Ἄψυχος σήψῃ Σὺ ἄτερ τῆς χώρας,
ἧστινος πνεῦμα ἐφηῦρε Σ' Εὐρώπη!​


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 26, 2012)

ρεσπέκτ! σέβας! :)


----------



## sarant (May 26, 2012)

Παιδιά, εδώ σαν να λέει ότι ήταν φάρσα το ποίημα και όχι του Γκ. Γκρας:
http://www.faz.net/aktuell/feuillet...guenter-grass-ohne-griechenland-11764737.html


----------



## sarant (May 27, 2012)

Αλλά ίσως το διάβασα βιαστικά -και ήταν δικό του;


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 27, 2012)

Όχι, είναι μια ειρωνική κριτική· ότι είναι τόσο κακό ποίημα που θα μπορούσε να έχει γραφτεί και από το σατιρικό περιοδικό που αναφέρεται. Εδώ είναι το κύριο άρθρο στο φεγετόν της FAZ που δίνει την είδηση.


----------



## sarant (May 27, 2012)

Ναι, το έγραψε μια φίλη στο ιστολόγιό μου και στην αρχή με παρέσυρε... και μετά το διάβασα πιο προσεχτικά.


----------



## MelidonisM (May 27, 2012)

Αν βρει κανείς μετάφραση στα αγγλικά, ή άλλη γλώσσα, από ξένη εφημερίδα, ας την βάλει.

 Πρόλαβαν και έγραψαν πλήρες λήμμα στη γερμανική βικιπαίδεια http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Europas_Schande



drsiebenmal said:


> ρεσπέκτ! σέβας! :)


 :) για κάποιες μικροδιορθώσεις στον τονισμό, http://ergotelemata.blogspot.com/2012/05/europas-schande.html



drsiebenmal said:


> Έγραψα πιο πάνω ότι το ποίημα είναι γεμάτο δισημίες και πλούσια νοήματα σε πολλά επίπεδα.
> 
> Ο Νίκελ έγραψε εδώ ότι ο πρώτος κιόλας στίχος του θυμίζει το «διότι δεν συνεμορφώθη (προς τας υποδείξεις)» από τα Τραγούδια του αγώνα του Μίκη Θεοδωράκη. Θα μπορούσε να υπάρχει συσχέτιση;
> .



Ιστότοπος για τον Μίκη Θεοδωράκη μεταφράζει _Wegen Nichtbeachtung des Reglements | Pour non-observation du règlement _. Εξαιτίας μη τήρησης του κανονισμού.


----------



## MelidonisM (May 27, 2012)

http://www.ndr.de/ndrkultur/grass197.html

Grass liest Gedicht "Europas Schande"
O Γκρας διαβάζει το ποίημα "Η ντροπή της Ευρώπης"

και δεύτερη πιο ζωηρή, θεατρική απαγγελία από Ralph Spengler


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 27, 2012)

MelidonisM said:


> Πρόλαβαν και έγραψαν πλήρες λήμμα στη γερμανική βικιπαίδεια http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Europas_Schande


Το άρθρο στη γερμανική βίκη επισημαίνει ότι το ποίημα έχει γίνει προσπάθεια (όχι πάντα 100% πετυχημένη, κτγμ) να γραφτεί στον πολύ σπάνιο (και δύσκολο) για γερμανική γλώσσα _ανάπαιστο_ (άτονη-άτονη-τονισμένη συλλαβή), πράγμα που επίσης δεν γίνεται απόλυτα αισθητό στις απαγγελίες (λίγο περισσότερο, όπως είναι φυσικό, στην ανάγνωση του ίδιου του ποιητή).

Στους συνδέσμους που επισυνάπτονται στο άρθρο της βίκη υπάρχει και ραδιοφωνική συνέντευξη του Πέτρου Μάρκαρη (στα γερμανικά) για το ποίημα.


----------



## nickel (May 27, 2012)

#17. Χίλια ρισπέκτ. Για τα δικά μου τα αρχαία, αυτό είναι αριστούργημα. (Μην το πάρεις πολύ απάνω σου· δεν ξέρεις τα αρχαία μου.)


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 27, 2012)

MelidonisM said:


> "Εὐρώπης Αἰσχύνη"
> 
> Ἐπὶ τὸ χάος ἐγγύς...ταῖς ἀγοραῖς γὰρ οὐ δεδικαίωται...
> ...μακράν εἶ Σὺ τῆς γῆς, ἥ τὸ Σὸν λίκνον δανείσασα.


Μια απορία, επειδή είναι πολλές οι δεκαετίες που έχω να ανοίξω Τζάρτζανο και, ειλικρινά, δεν θυμάμαι. Εδώ, στην αναφορική δευτερεύουσα, δεν πρέπει να υπάρχει ομοιόπτωτο --με άλλα λόγια, «της το σον λίκνον δανεισάσης;»-- ή αυτό είναι μόνο στην καθαρεύουσα;


----------



## nickel (May 27, 2012)

Και για να γίνουμε λίγο πιο αυστηροί, επειδή βλέπω μια από τις μεταφράσεις να επαναλαμβάνεται σε πολλές σελίδες και ΜΜΕ (τι σου κάνει η διαφήμιση και το σύστημα ηλεδιάδοσης): Εκείνο το «Πιες, επιτέλους, πιες κραυγάζουν επίτροποι σαν μαζορέττες» μόνο σε μένα φαίνεται γελοίο; Η κλάκα (Claqueur) έχει να κάνει με τον κόσμο του θεάματος και εδώ πρέπει να το δούμε σε σχέση με μια διαδικασία που σου δίνουν να πιεις το δηλητήριο, αλλά η κλάκα σ' αυτή τη μετάφραση γίνεται τσιρλίντερς και μάλιστα με το συμβατικό λάθος που τις κάνει κορίτσια της παρέλασης. Πόσα σκαλιά λάθους έχουμε εδώ;


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 27, 2012)

Εκείνο το

_Sauf endlich, sauf! schreien der Kommissare Claqueure_,

το έχω μεταφράσει κι εγώ λάθος. Δεν είναι «φωνάζουν εγκάθετοι κομισάριοι» (Claqueur είναι επίσης και ο εγκάθετος στα γερμανικά) αλλά «φωνάζουν οι κλακαδόροι των κομισάριων». Η "ορθή" σύνταξη θα ήταν Claqueure der Kommissare (κλακ. των κομ.) κι εδώ έχει μια μικρή αντιστροφή.


----------



## nickel (May 27, 2012)

Πάντως, και οι εγκάθετοι και οι κλακαδόροι, βαλτοί είναι. Για τη σύνταξη, ξέρεις εσύ.


----------



## MelidonisM (May 27, 2012)

nickel said:


> #17. Χίλια ρισπέκτ. Για τα δικά μου τα αρχαία, αυτό είναι αριστούργημα. (Μην το πάρεις πολύ απάνω σου· δεν ξέρεις τα αρχαία μου.)


 :blush:




drsiebenmal said:


> Μια απορία, επειδή είναι πολλές οι δεκαετίες που έχω να ανοίξω Τζάρτζανο και, ειλικρινά, δεν θυμάμαι. Εδώ, στην αναφορική δευτερεύουσα, δεν πρέπει να υπάρχει ομοιόπτωτο --με άλλα λόγια, «της το σον λίκνον δανεισάσης;»-- ή αυτό είναι μόνο στην καθαρεύουσα;


Ανακόλουθο υπήρχε και στα αρχαία.
Το είχα ξεκινήσει ...τῆς γῆς, ἥ τὸ Σὸν λίκνον ἐδάνεισε... και μετά το άλλαξα σε μετοχή για έμφαση.
το σκέφτηκα για γενική αλλά χαλάει τον ρυθμό του προπαροξύτονου δίστιχου (δεδικαίωται, δανείσασα) θα μπορούσα να προτιμήσω ας πούμε το οξύτονο "τῆς δανεισάσης λίκνον τὸ Σόν" αλλά το δανεισάσης, ηχητικά δεν μου αρέσει, δεν δίνει επιπλέον έμφαση, καί γιατί συνεχίζει ομοιόπτωτα, καί γιατί η ονομαστική είναι προτιμότερη από τις πλάγιες πτώσεις, αν θέλουμε κάτι να τονίσουμε.

παρόμοιο ανακόλουθο σχήμα στα νεά..._της ζημιάς της τρομερής που σε βρήκε ή της ζημιάς η τρομερή που σε βρήκε..
...του Γιάννη εκείνου που σε βοήθησε ή του Γιάννη εκείνος που σε βοήθησε_

στο δεύτερο η παύση είναι αναγκαία, ένα παραπάνω στοιχείο θεατρικό.


----------



## MelidonisM (May 27, 2012)

ένα άλλο σημείο αμφιλεγόμενο _dem Dank zu schulden Dir Redensart war_ στην Καθημερινή 
"_κι Εσύ, αντί για το ευχαριστώ που της οφείλεις, προσφέρεις λόγια κενά_. (Πατρίτσια Αδαμοπούλου)

Ενώ ακριβέστερα είναι τα παρακάτω 
_που καθημερινά τα λόγια σου της όφειλαν ευχαριστώ_ (drsiebenmal) 
«_στην οποία το να οφείλεις ευχαριστία ήταν κάποτε για Σένα παροιμιώδης έκφραση_» (Steppenwolf) _
που έλεγες πως της χρωστάς ευγνωμοσύνη_. Γιάννη Ευθυμιάδη/Σοφίας Γεωργαλλίδη, 

έτσι κι εγώ άλλαξα το ὤφελον (αόριστος του ὀφείλω) με τον πιο ξεκάθαρο παρατατικό "ὠφείλιζον πρὶν" 
πρὸς ἣν χάριν ὠφείλιζον πρὶν ῥήματα Σά. ὀφειλίζω, θαμιστικό (νεολογισμός) 

όπως λέει ο "Λύκος' δηλαδή η Ευρώπη παλιότερα έλεγε τόσο συχνά «ευχαριστώ Ελλάδα», που αυτή η έκφραση ευχαριστίας είχε γίνει παροιμιώδης. (Η λέξη Redensart σημαίνει «ιδιωματισμός, έκφραση», αλλά και «κενολογία», εξ ου και το μεταφραστικό πρόβλημα).


----------



## nickel (May 27, 2012)

nickel said:


> #17. Χίλια ρισπέκτ. Για τα δικά μου τα αρχαία, αυτό είναι αριστούργημα. (Μην το πάρεις πολύ απάνω σου· δεν ξέρεις τα αρχαία μου.)


Να ζητήσω συγγνώμη, η διατύπωσή μου ήταν άθλια. Εννοώ ότι δεν ξέρεις πόσο χάλια είναι τα αρχαία μου, άρα και οι φιλοφρονήσεις μου δεν έχουν μεγάλη αξία.
:blush:


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 27, 2012)

MelidonisM said:


> ένα άλλο σημείο αμφιλεγόμενο _dem Dank zu schulden Dir Redensart war_ στην Καθημερινή
> "_κι Εσύ, αντί για το ευχαριστώ που της οφείλεις, προσφέρεις λόγια κενά_. (Πατρίτσια Αδαμοπούλου)
> 
> Ενώ ακριβέστερα είναι τα παρακάτω
> ...



Αυτό είναι ένα ακόμη σημείο που με προβληματίζει (μα το έγραψα ότι έχει μπόλικες αμφισημίες το ποίημα, δεν το έγραψα; ). Η σημερινή :) μου άποψη τείνει περισσότερο σε μια ελαφρώς πιο σύνθετη ερμηνεία, ότι δηλαδή το Redensart μπορεί να χρησιμοποιείται με παραπομπή στα συστατικά της λέξης (λόγος/ομιλία και τρόπος) και να αναφέρεται στην ύπαρξη των ελληνικών εννοιών ακόμη και στην καθημερινότητα των ευρωπαϊκών γλωσσών, δηλαδή κάτι σαν _«στη γλώσσα / στη λαλιά σου καθημερινά ευγνωμονούσες»_.


----------



## MelidonisM (May 27, 2012)

@nickel  @drsiebenmal, αν θελήσουμε να αποδώσουμε ακριβώς το Redens-Αrt (talk - type) πρέπει να βρούμε ένα αντίστοιχο ελληνικό που μπορεί να δεχτεί και ειρωνία, όπως _*ο τρόπος του λέγειν σου σ' αυτήν το οφειλόμενο ευχαριστώ συνήθιζε να δείχνει*_, δλδ, μπορεί να μην πίστευες όσα έλεγες. 

...η πρώτη μετάφραση που βρίσκω σε εφημερίδα άλλης γλώσσας, ισπανικά, από την El Pais. La vergüenza de Europa. _Un alemán ante el castigo a Grecia. Ένας Γερμανός πριν την τιμωρία επί της Ελλάδος _http://internacional.elpais.com/internacional/2012/05/25/actualidad/1337966657_278301.html

...¡Bebe de una vez, bebe! grita la clac de los comisarios pero airado te devuelve Sócrates su copa a rebosar...


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 28, 2012)

Και μια αγγλική μετάφραση, με τα προβληματάκια της, εδώ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 28, 2012)

Μια ανακεφαλαίωση (και μια συνεργατικά βελτιωμένη απόδοση της αρχικής μετάφρασής μου) σήμερα, στο ιστολόγιο του Νίκου Σαραντάκου.

Η μετάφραση (ας την πούμε κάτι σαν ver.2.0, με μπόλικες συνεισφορές από sarant και Nickel και άλλους φίλους, τη μελέτη από την άποψη και άλλων μεταφράσεων, και με μερικές αλλαγές άποψης δικές μου, π.χ. στην ουσία που έγινε ψυχή στο τελευταίο δίστιχο και στον ακριβέστερο _δανεισμό_ του λίκνου στο πρώτο) ξανά και εδώ:

_Στο χάος κοντά, διότι με τις αγορές δεν συνεμορφώθη,
χώρα που μακριά της στέκεις, που σου δάνεισε το λίκνο.

Αυτά π’ αναζητάει η ψυχή, που έτοιμα τα βρήκες,
τώρα απαξιώνονται, για παλιοσίδερα μετράνε.

Σαν μπαταξού γυμνή διαπομπεύεται και υποφέρει η χώρα
που στη λαλιά σου καθημερινά ευγνωμονούσες.

Σε φτώχεια ατελείωτη κατάδικη η χώρα, με πλούτο
που λαμπρός μουσεία κοσμεί: λάφυρα που φυλάγεις.

Αυτοί που μ’ όπλα πάτησαν τη χώρα, τη νησοπροικισμένη,
τον Χέλντερλιν μες στον γυλιό κρατούσαν της στολής τους.

Χώρα που δεν ανέχεσαι -μα τους συνταγματάρχες της
κάποτε τους ανέχτηκες για σύμμαχους κι εταίρους.

Χώρα χωρίς δικαιώματα, που ωμοί εξουσιαστές της
τη ζώνη όλο στενότερα και πιο στενά τής σφίγγουν.

Μαύρα για να σ’ αντισταθεί φόρεσ’ η Αντιγόνη και σ’ όλη τη Χώρα
πενθοφορούν οι άνθρωποι, ο Ξένος τους που ήσουν.

Του Κροίσου σόγια όμοια έξω από τη χώρα όμως
εστοίβαξαν και φύλαξαν στις κάσες σου ό,τι μαλαματένιο.

Πιες το, λοιπόν, πιες! των κομισάριων οι εγκάθετοι φωνάζουν,
μα οργισμένος σου γυρνά την κύλικα, ξέχειλη, ο Σωκράτης.

Θεών κατάρα εν χορώ βαριά πάνω σε ό,τι κατέχεις,
τον Όλυμπό τους που απαιτείς να τους τον απαλλοτριώσεις.

Άψυχη πια, θα μαραθείς χωρίς τον τόπο
που η ψυχή του σ’ έπλασε, εσένα, Ευρώπη._


----------



## MelidonisM (May 28, 2012)

MelidonisM said:


> _Un alemán ante el castigo a Grecia. Ένας Γερμανός πριν την τιμωρία επί της Ελλάδος _..



Ένας Γερμανός προ της τιμωρίας επί της Ελλάδος (in front of ή και σχετικά με) (πριν=antes de)


----------



## MelidonisM (May 28, 2012)

_νησοπροικισμένη_, :clap:


_πενθοφορούν οι άνθρωποι, ο Ξένος τους που ήσουν.
_
ή που σε φιλοξενήσαν ή κάποτε φιλοξενούμενός/ επισκέπτης τους ήσουν


dessen Gast Du gewesen. (guest) βέβαια με το κεφαλαίο καλείς τον αναγνώστη να εννοήσει την αρχαία έννοια


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 28, 2012)

MelidonisM said:


> _νησοπροικισμένη_, :clap:


 (c) daeman!



MelidonisM said:


> dessen Gast Du gewesen. (guest) βέβαια με το κεφαλαίο καλείς τον αναγνώστη να εννοήσει την αρχαία έννοια


Ακριβώς! :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 29, 2012)

Και μια μετάφραση της Ανθής Βηδενμάιερ (από το ΦΒ):

*Η ντροπή της Ευρώπης *
_Ένα ποίημα του Γκύντερ Γκρας _

Στου χάους το χείλος, γιατί με την αγορά δεν συνεμορφώθη, 
Στέκεσαι μακριά της, από τη χώρα που το λίκνο σου δάνεισε.

Ό,τι με την ψυχή γύρευες, θεώρησες ότι βρήκες, 
τώρα το περιφρονείς, για παλιοσίδερα το υπολογίζεις.

Χρεωμένη, γυμνή διαπομπεύεται, μια χώρα που υποφέρει, 
που ευγνωμοσύνη της χρωστάς όπως συνήθιζες να λες.

Χώρα σε φτώχεια καταδικασμένη, που τα διατηρημένα 
πλούτη της μουσεία κοσμούν: λάφυρα που εσύ φυλάς.

Όσοι με όπλων βία λυμαίνονταν την ευλογημένη με νησιά χώρα, 
στης στολής τους τον γυλιό τον Χέλντερλιν κουβαλούσαν.

Χώρα που μόλις και ανέχεσαι, που τους συνταγματάρχες της 
κάποτε για συμμάχους ανεχόσουν.

Άνομη χώρα, που ο νόμος της εξουσίας 
το ζωνάρι όλο και πιο σφιχτά της σφίγγει.

Σε πείσμα σου η Αντιγόνη ντύνεται στα μαύρα και απ’ άκρη σ’ άκρη 
φοράει πένθος ο λαός που κάποτε σε φιλοξένησε.

Έξω από τη χώρα όμως του Κροίσου οι ακόλουθοι 
στοίβαξαν ό,τι χρυσό λάμπει στα θησαυροφυλάκια σου.

Πιες επιτέλους, πιες! ουρλιάζουν των επιτρόπων χειροκροτητές, 
αλλά ο Σωκράτης οργισμένος σου επιστρέφει το ποτήρι γεμάτο.

Εν χορώ οι θεοί θα καταραστούν καθετί δικό σου, 
που τον Όλυμπό τους θέλεις να τους πάρεις.

Ανόητη, θα μαραθείς δίχως τη χώρα 
που το δικό της πνεύμα εσένα, Ευρώπη, επινόησε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 29, 2012)

Και άλλη μια, πολύ πιο ελεύθερη (και γι' αυτό, ευάερη) απόδοση, από τον επισκέπτη του Σαραντακολογίου με το εκεί χρηστώνυμο Κώστας (όχι τον δικό μας Costas :)):

Στο χάος έφτασε κοντά γιατί δε συμμορφώθη
μ’ όσα επιτάσσουν οι αγορές και δεν εδιορθώθη,
κι εσύ πια στέκεις μακριά από τη χώρα εκείνη
που αν λίκνο δεν σου δάνειζε, τι θα ‘χες απογίνει…

Όσα η ψυχή σου ζήταγε τα ‘βρες εξηγημένα
μα τώρα δεν σου κάνουνε και τα ‘χεις πεταμένα.
Για χρέη την περιγελάς και υποφέρει η χώρα
που ευχαριστώ της έλεγες άλλοτ’ όλη την ώρα.

Στη φτώχεια η χώρα έμεινε πια καταδικασμένη,
κι από τον πλούτο τον λαμπρό λαφυραγωγημένη
οι θησαυροί της πλέον κοσμούν τα ξένα τα μουσεία
κι εσύ φυλάς ενδελεχώς την αρπαγμένη λεία.

Aυτοί που μ’ όπλα πάτησαν στη βλογημένη χώρα
με τα κατάσπαρτα νησιά, των Ολυμπίων δώρα,
τον Χέλντερλιν μες στο γυλιό μαζί τους κουβαλούσαν
να συνοδεύει τη στολή εκείνη που φορούσαν.

Χώρα που, λες, πως δεν μπορείς άλλο να τη στηρίξεις,
και που ανοχή καμία πια δεν δύνασαι να δείξεις,
μα τους συνταγματάρχες της κάποτε ανεχόσουν,
με τέτοιου είδους σύμμαχους πώς σ’ επαφή ερχόσουν;

Χώρα που τα δικαιώματα όλα της έχουν πάρει
και που όλο και στενότερα της σφίγγουν το ζωνάρι.
Μαύρα για να σ’ αντισταθεί φόρεσ’ η Αντιγόνη
μα μες στη δυστυχία της δεν έχει μείνει μόνη,
απ’ άκρη σ’ άκρη οι άνθρωποι όλοι πενθοφορούνε
που κάποτε είχαν χαρά να σε φιλοξενούνε.

Του Κροίσου άνθρωποι όμοιοι έξω από τη χώρα
μες στα σεντούκια στοίβαξαν λαμπρά πλούτη και δώρα.
Άντε, να δούμε, πιες το πια, πιες το, να πάει κάτω
πιες το δηλητήριο, άντε και άσπρο πάτο!

Ουρλιάζουν και λυσσομανούν οι κλακαδόροι όλοι
που ‘χουν οι κομισσάριοι απλώσει μες στην πόλη,
μα ο Σωκράτης ο σοφός να ‘ρθουν κοντά τους γνέφει
και ξέχειλο τον κύλικα με οργή τον επιστρέφει.

Ό,τι κατέχεις οι θεοί θα το καταραστούνε
που τους ζητάς τον Όλυμπο να αποχωριστούνε.
Κενή θα μείνεις πνεύματος, μέσα ερημωμένη
χωρίς ζωή και νοήμα, για πάντα μαραμένη

Πού πας, λοιπόν, να πορευτείς χωρίς αυτόν τον τόπο
που για όλα όσα έψαχνες σου έδειχνε τον τρόπο;
Το πνεύμα του σε γέννησε, Ευρώπη, να θυμάσαι,
θα μαραθείς πνευματικά μακριά του άμα θα ‘σαι.


----------



## Earion (Jun 26, 2012)

Έπειτα από μια νύξη του καλού μας Δόκτορα, διάβασα το πρωτότυπο και, χωρίς να έχω ιδέα από γερμανική ποίηση (σπεύδω να το ομολογήσω), μου δίνεται η αίσθηση ότι υπάρχει στο ποίημα κάποιου είδους ρυθμός. Για να σας δείξω πώς ακριβώς το διαβάζω / ακούω, σημειώνω τις τομές στη μέση του κάθε στίχου:

Dem Chaos nah, weil *||* dem Markt nicht gerecht,
bist fern Du dem Land, *||* das die Wiege Dir lieh.

Was mit der Seele gesucht, *||* gefunden Dir galt,
wird abgetan nun, *||* unter Schrottwert taxiert.

Als Schuldner nackt an *||* den Pranger gestellt,
*||* leidet ein Land,​dem Dank zu schulden *||* Dir Redensart war.

Zur Armut verurteiltes *||* Land, dessen Reichtum
gepflegt Museen schmückt: *||* von Dir gehütete Beute.

Die mit der Waffen Gewalt *||* das inselgesegnete Land
heimgesucht, trugen zur Uniform *||* Hölderlin im Tornister.

Kaum noch geduldetes Land, *||* dessen Obristen von Dir
einst als Bündnispartner *||* geduldet wurden.

Rechtloses Land, *||* dem der Rechthaber Macht
den Gürtel enger *||* und enger schnallt.

Dir trotzend trägt Antigone *||* Schwarz und landesweit
kleidet Trauer das Volk, *||* dessen Gast Du gewesen.

Außer Landes jedoch hat *||* dem Krösus verwandtes Gefolge
alles, was gülden glänzt *||* gehortet in Deinen Tresoren.

Sauf endlich, sauf! schreien *||* der Kommissare Claqueure,
doch zornig gibt Sokrates *||* Dir den Becher randvoll zurück.

Verfluchen im Chor, *||* was eigen Dir ist, 
*||* werden die Götter,​deren Olymp zu enteignen *||* Dein Wille verlangt.

Geistlos verkümmern *||* wirst Du ohne das Land,
dessen Geist Dich, *||* Europa, erdachte.​

Αισθάνομαι να αναδύεται μια συμμετρία (μετράω από πέντε έως επτά συλλαβές σε κάθε ημιστίχιο).
Αν ήταν ποίημα της αγγλοσαξονικής λογοτεχνίας (του είδους του Μπίοβουλφ, ας πούμε) θα αναζητούσα σημάδια του περίφημου ηχητικού παιχνιδίσματος της παρήχησης (alliteration, βλ. στην αγγλική Βικιπαίδεια Alliterative verse και Accentual verse). Εδώ απλώς τολμώ να υποδείξω κάποια σημεία που *θα μπορούσαν* να συμμετέχουν σε ένα παιχνίδι παρήχησης, και με το θράσος της παχυλής μου άγνοιας να ρωτήσω: βλέπετε κι εσείς ό,τι βλέπω ή όλα αυτά που λέω είναι για σφαλιάρες;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 26, 2012)

Επί της ουσίας, δηλώνω την πλήρη και απόλυτη αδυναμία μου να αξιολογήσω και να εντάξω μετρικά τα ευρήματα του αγαπητού Εαρίον. Αυτό που μπορώ να κάνω, όμως, είναι να μεταφράσω ένα απόσπασμα που έχει προστεθεί στο άρθρο της γερμανικής βίκης από την πρώτη φορά που το τσιτάρισα. 

Προς το τέλος της ενότητας Rezeption (Αποδοχή) γράφει τα εξής:

H Jutta Rinas χαρακτήρισε τη μορφή του ποιήματος ως επηρεασμένη από τον προωθητικό ρυθμό του αρχαίου μέτρου του ανάπαιστου.

Μια διαφορετική θεώρηση της μετρικής μορφής του ποιήματος μαζί με μια θετική εκτίμηση της λογοτεχνικής του ποιότητας έκανε ο Konstantin Sakkas στο Deutschlandradio. Αναγνώρισε ότι ο Γκρας χρησιμοποίησε το «μέτρο της ασκληπειαδικής ωδής» και μάλιστα, με μεγάλη επιδεξιότητα. Επιπρόσθετα, ο Sakkas χαρακτήρισε την «άγνοια των επικριτών» ως «κοροϊδίες επιπέδου σχολικού διαλείμματος» και επαίνεσε την κομψή αναφορά στην Ιφιγένεια του Γκαίτε που κάνει ο Γκρας στη δεύτερη στροφή. Επιπρόσθετα, ο ποιητής δείχνει την αντίθεσή του με την γερμανο-εθνική αντίληψη των πραγμάτων σύμφωνα με τον Χέλντερλιν και τη συντηρητική επανάσταση.


----------



## nickel (Aug 18, 2012)

Από τον Ιούνιο το ποίημα κυκλοφορεί μελοποιημένο από τον Χρήστο Λεοντή. Χρησιμοποιείται με μια μικρή αλλαγή η μετάφραση της Πατρίτσιας Αδαμοπούλου (#5).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R6bJy--G_u4

Στο χάος κοντά, γιατί δεν συμμορφώθηκε στις αγορές·
κι Εσύ μακριά από τη Χώρα, που Σου χάρισε το λίκνο.
Όσα Εσύ με την ψυχή ζήτησες και νόμισες πως βρήκες, 
τώρα θα καταλυθούν, και θα εκτιμηθούν σαν σκουριασμένα παλιοσίδερα.

Σαν οφειλέτης διαπομπευμένος και γυμνός, υποφέρει μια Χώρα· 
κι Εσύ, αντί για το ευχαριστώ που της οφείλεις, προσφέρεις λόγια κενά.
Καταδικασμένη σε φτώχεια η Χώρα αυτή, που ο πλούτος της κοσμεί Μουσεία: 
η λεία που Εσύ φυλάττεις.

Αυτοί που με τη δύναμη των όπλων είχαν επιτεθεί στη Χώρα την ευλογημένη με νησιά, 
στον στρατιωτικό τους σάκο κουβαλούσαν τον Χέλντερλιν.

Ελάχιστα αποδεκτή Χώρα, όμως κάποτε έγιναν αποδεκτοί από εσένα ως σύμμαχοι οι πραξικοπηματίες της.
Χώρα χωρίς δικαιώματα, που η αυταρχική εξουσία ολοένα και πιο πολύ της σφίγγει το ζωνάρι.

Σ’ Εσένα αντιστέκεται φορώντας μαύρα η Αντιγόνη, και σ’ όλη τη Χώρα πένθος ντύνεται ο λαός, που Εσένα φιλοξένησε.
Όμως, έξω από τη Χώρα, του Κροίσου οι ακόλουθοι και οι όμοιοί του όλα όσα έχουν τη λάμψη του χρυσού στοιβάζουν στο δικό Σου θησαυροφυλάκιο.
Πιες, επιτέλους, πιες! κραυγάζουν οι εγκάθετοι των Επιτρόπων· όμως ο Σωκράτης, με οργή Σού επιστρέφει το κύπελλο γεμάτο ως επάνω.
Θα καταραστούν εν χορώ ό,τι είναι δικό Σου οι θεοί, που τον Όλυμπό τους η δική Σου θέληση ζητάει ν' απαλλοτριώσει.
Στερημένη από πνεύμα, Εσύ θα φθαρείς χωρίς τη Χώρα που το πνεύμα της Εσένα, Ευρώπη, εδημιούργησε.

http://www.musicpaper.gr/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=1972&catid=3&Itemid=36


----------



## daeman (Apr 13, 2015)

MelidonisM said:


> http://www.ndr.de/ndrkultur/grass197.html
> 
> Grass liest Gedicht "Europas Schande"
> O Γκρας διαβάζει το ποίημα "Η ντροπή της Ευρώπης"
> ...



"Europas Schande", gelesen von Günter Grass (από το υπερπέραν πια)






Ein Beitrag des Deutschlandfunk vom 26.05.2012


----------

